# Reef supplies



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so I'll be ordering some goodies for the big tank in the next few days and was wondering about peoples experiences with the different companies. Disregard MOPS please since they don't have what I need. 

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

probably 20 deals with goreef. almost on time and perfect service 
JL aquatic one deal also perfect
Reefwater also good, but has nothing except chemistry stuff

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gtafragger (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep Sig's got it right! Goreef is great for pretty much anything as well as jl aquatics Goreef is very flexable and will very often lower prices if you contact him about a big buy(like $200 or more). Reefwater is great for Bulk Reef Supply products and just contact him and he'll get whatever BRS(bulk reef supply) you want in stock. Also a great tip. Big als online canada is great when stuff is on sale. It used to be free shipping on orders over $35 but now its $75 Anyway call in to Big als online and they'll give you 10% off anything that you buy. GREAT DEAL. Just said that "I'd called a while ago about your So and So product and they said that they'd give 10% off if I ordered it through you" and voila free shipping and 10% off. Oh and did I mention NO TAX!!!!!! Get stuff when its on sale and its amazing. Shipping is from vaughn and takes a day or 2 for shipping. Hope I helped!


----------



## Deaner (Apr 17, 2011)

We are a new web based aquarium supply store, check out our site. We are located fairly close to the GTA

Please feel free to email us with any questions you may have

[email protected]

www.royalaquariums.ca


----------

